
Tesla Ventilator - tartoran
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZbDg24dfN0&feature=youtu.be
======
cagenut
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22793658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22793658)

